# Getting flashing tape to stick to OSB



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Home depot carries a spray primer .
https://ca.brockwhite.com/product/2-0706205


----------



## jeremy3s (May 1, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Home depot carries a spray primer .
> https://ca.brockwhite.com/product/2-0706205


I searched the Home Depot website and couldn't find that product. Maybe it's not available in the US?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jeremy3s said:


> I searched the Home Depot website and couldn't find that product. Maybe it's not available in the US?


[email protected]

Ask them where you might buy it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's the house wrap over the OSB. it should stick to that.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When in doubt use a stapler. Peel and stick is self healing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Where's the house wrap over the OSB. it should stick to that.


When you build the window pan you are sticking it to the sheeting and sill.


----------



## jeremy3s (May 1, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Where's the house wrap over the OSB. it should stick to that.


It sticks to the house wrap on the sides and bottom, but not on the top.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

J-roller


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jeremy3s said:


> It sticks to the house wrap on the sides and bottom, but not on the top.


Under the window, I hope you mean before the window goes in and not after.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Using newer techniques for window installation, the WRB is cut back from the window opening about 2" to allow the window tape to stick to the nailing flange, osb and WRB to seal against potential leakage of air around the WRB. We no longer wrap WRB into window openings. Instead, a window pan or properly laid sticky tape is used as a base. The top WRB is not cut back, but cut in a V , the tape installed directly on the flange and OSB and the WRB is brought down over it as a flap, and the V sealed with either sticky or Tyvek tape. I leave the tape in the sunshine for an hour or so. It is sticky, then


----------



## jeremy3s (May 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Using newer techniques for window installation...


No matter how warm you get the flashing tape, it won't create a long term seal on osb without some type of primer. I learned this from testing and experience. 

The flashing tape sticks to the osb during the initial window install. I even used a heat gun and j roller to really get it on there. It really felt like it was sticking well. Two weeks later it was falling off the osb - and not just one window, but all of them.

I suspect there are a lot of homes out there with flashing tape that isn't doing it's job.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, the primer really helps as will a good spray of 3M adhesive.


----------

